# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى دعوة :  دعوة لجميع رواد منتدانا لمتابعة الصفحات الاحتماعية الخاصة  بالمنتدى

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  طبعا كلنا يدرك ان  استمرار اي موقع كان , رهين بالانتشار الواسع على  مختلف الصفحات الاجتماعية ونعلم كلنا كيف بدأ موقع الفس بوك وماهي مكانته الان طبعا بدأ من الصفر و المواقع الاجتماعية ومحركات البحث  التي سبقته  كان لها فضل كبير لما وصل اليه الان ولذالك امام المنتدى المغربي للمحمول رهان على الانتشار الواسع طبع ذالك غير ممكن الا بفضل اعضائه الاوفياء اللذين يحبون ويعشقون المنتدى المغربي للمحمول ,,,,,,,ولهاذا تم ان شاء الله التطرق لهذا الموضوع من اجل دعوة كل اعضاء المنتدى المغربي للمحمول من اجل متابعة صفحاته الاجتماعية وذالك بتسجيل الاعجاب سواء 
على صفحة ,,الفيس بوك الجديدة,, و المتابعة عبر ,,صفحة تويتر,,, وجوجل +,,, و قناة اليوتيب. يمكنكم تسجيل المتابعة و الاعجاب من الشريط  في الجانب الايمن للمنتدى كما موضح في الصورة الاولى  او من الصور التالية ادناه في هذا الموضوع.       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وبعد كل هذا لدينا ان شاء الله النية لاخذ المواضيع المصورة للاعضاءنا وعمل منها مقاطع متحركة ورفعها على قناة اليوتيب 
الخاصة بالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول باسمائهم حتى تكون ان شاء الله مرجع شامل مفيد لكل المهنيين  ليس فقط بالنسبة للمنتدى بل  على مستوى الشبكة العنكبوتية ككل هذه فكرة بسيطة وهناك الكثير مما يجب فعله.  تم بحمد الله

----------


## mohamed73

**

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بادرة طيبة 
اتمنى من الاخوة المتابعة*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

على بركة الله   
انتظرونا ان شاء الله قريباا

----------


## yassin55

على بركة الله
مزيد من التقدم

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمليه بسيطة وبفائدة كبيرة
وفكرة ممتازة من ناحيتى done

----------


## salinas

*بادرة طيبة*

----------


## bouhelal

على بركة الله

----------


## seffari

مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله

----------


## سحرالشرق

*​الله ولي التوفيق*

----------


## hamidr9

*اتمنى من الاخوة المتابعة*

----------


## charafi

على بركة الله
مزيد من التقدم

----------


## ابومازن فون

تسلم يا باشا

----------


## احمدالرافعى

على بركة الله
مزيد من التقدم

----------

